# Help?: Combining what I know with M2



## TimC (May 7, 2010)

How do I incorporate M2 into the (CO, EO, CP, EP) method (using T-perm), for the edges? The problem is when you use an odd number of T-perms to permute the corners, you need to do one more T-perm to avoid a parity, then solve the edges. But what would you do to avoid the parity using the M2 method? Please, does anyone have an answer?


----------



## flee135 (May 7, 2010)

After solving the corners using the T-perm, check to see if you have parity. If you do, leave the two corners at UBR and URF switched. After doing this the edges should still be unaffected. Then just proceed to solve with M2, and at the end, you should have DF and UB switched. Just proceed with a setup like D' L2 or D' S2 and solve the permutation, and then undo the setup.


----------



## riffz (May 8, 2010)

Which two edges are switched when you solve the corners an odd number of times? If its UL and UB then I apply an R perm to swap UB and UR as well as the UBR and URF corners. Then you solve edges as usual and at the end you do U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U and then apply the R perm again.

This video explains: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cL6ZYtmeXU


----------



## PM 1729 (May 8, 2010)

I use 3OP/M2 (Corners before edges)and to avoid parity algs for corners I don't solve the last corner. Then, before solving the last edge, I either setup to a PLL or use one of these parity algs:

U'F2U M2 U'F2U: followed by setup-Yperm-undo setup Or

M'F2M'F2: followed by T-perm or F-perm.

But doing one algorithm ( setup to PLL) is better than doing two.


----------



## riffz (May 8, 2010)

PM 1729 said:


> I use 3OP/M2 (Corners before edges)and to avoid parity algs for corners I don't solve the last corner. Then, before solving the last edge, I either setup to a PLL or use one of these parity algs:
> 
> U'F2U M2 U'F2U: followed by setup-Yperm-undo setup Or
> 
> ...



Its true that execution would be faster but I wouldn't do that because recall would mess with my head.

The best way to use Old Pochmann/M2 is to solve edges first. Then all you have to do is a short alg in the middle: U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U (assuming your corner buffer is ULB). That's it. One of a couple reasons I'm planning on doing edges first.


----------

